# What 3d target gives you the dread miss or 5?



## afrohunter (Jan 13, 2007)

*target*

That freakn' javaleana


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Standing bear quartering away!!! Arghh....


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

a little black buck with spike hors that come way out. I don't know what it is called, but I know that I hate it.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Skunk at 20+ yards and a frog at 20+ too.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mosquito or the small deer. I always misjudge that small deer.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

the freaking standing bear. doesn't matter what angle either. always seem to hit the darn thing in the shoulder or right below the neck. aghhhh.

Bill


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

When I'm up first on a Cheetah.. or the little deer.


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

The dreaded jake turkey, seem to always shoot him to far back.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*5 or miss.....*

whichever target i'm at when my mind decides to flinch and slap the trigger.....:frusty:


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

The skunk or the mosquito.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

For Mckenzie targets..Its the mountain lion or the leopard.


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

The climbing bear always give me trouble. For some reason I always shoot him bad......Norman


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The ELK kicks my but all the time .I can not judge that thing to save my butt .I dont nickle it ,but I dont think I have ever shot a 12 on it .I would much rather shoot the skunk or frog at 30 yrd's.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Any target in an open setting is challenging to judge for me.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

The little groundhog at 40 yards! A .029 pin completely covered the head at 40!


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

afrohunter said:


> That freakn' javaleana


+1 that thing always tricks me with what spot I think is what, also seems like the bedded dear when shooting for a low 12


----------



## mrmurph (Jul 12, 2007)

The stupid little squirrel sitting on the log! Man, I hate that target!

I would like to have one for the back yard though...


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

Any turkey targets


----------



## NMBOWTECH904 (Aug 19, 2008)

The warthog. The one that Looks like Pumba from the Lion King. That target get's me everytime.....


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

*The dreaded jake turkey*

The dreaded jake turkey


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*for me its the....*

any bedded deer.... at almost any distance... i hate that target..... kind of like bob barker was to happy gilmore.... lol:set1_punch:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

The strutting Tom always gets me.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

anything that resembles a dog


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Any turkey!!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The stinkin alligator...at the last club shoot I shot 26 - 10's, 3 - 8's, and of course --- a "0" on the gator.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

hoythunterMI said:


> Any turkey targets


+1- I don't think I have ever shot a 12 on a turkey !


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

subconsciously said:


> The stinkin alligator...at the last club shoot I shot 26 - 10's, 3 - 8's, and of course --- a "0" on the gator.


I forgot to put that one! i completely agree


----------



## lottking (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree that the jake turkey is hard but the hardest one for me is the bear cub exspecially at 30 yards


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Turkey with the small 10 ring,no maybe the Mountain Goat all white and all, no maybe the Bobcat hard to tell the distance . No for sure it is the Turkey,no wait a..............................


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

One I like to call, the fivelena


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> When I'm up first on a Cheetah.. or the little deer.


For sure the cheetah at 40plus in the sun


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

The alligator, from the side. You don't have much of a window, and not much area for a screw-up.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

the tiny misquito and the tiny cinamon standing bear.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

TOMMYY01 said:


> The alligator, from the side. You don't have much of a window, and not much area for a screw-up.


+1 hate the stupid gator


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Skunk and Misquito


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

corsican ram always looks furthur than it is.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

that T-Rex and Velocaraptor (sp?) gave me a REALLY hard time the other weekend.

i think today i had a hard time with the beaver, frog, and the small cat

anything small and you normally wouldnt know where the vitals are.. its tough..


practice practice

ETA: i heard some clubs actually have a carp under water.. THAT would be a cool target to shoot..


----------



## booboobrady (Jun 21, 2009)

All the white / tan targets and every single turkey whether its 5 or 40 yards i draw a 5 hate them things


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

That Rinehart Baboon,that damn monkey!!!


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

conquest said:


> corsican ram always looks furthur than it is.


+1, packs my lunch almost every time.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

the makenzie cheetah, i hate it


----------



## BoMaestro (Dec 15, 2005)

a rhinehart Catalina Goat. 5 that thing every time.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm at 30yards max, fingers unsighted.
dont like any standing ''skinny deers''. not sure of their names but we have 2 different ones, they have long legs, high off the ground with not much depth to the body above or below the scoring area. i usually score well on the baboon but i dont like its face. i turn it away or put it behind foliage if i'm setting a range:wave:


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

standing bear, always hit it a little high. You would think as big as it is that it would be a "give me"


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

hoythunterMI said:


> Any turkey targets


:thumbs_up


----------



## cody007874 (Oct 21, 2009)

it depends on the lighting. if a turkey target is set in a bad shadow it is hard for me to even find the 10 ring looking through my binocs


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

dang standing turkey,a rounded target,& the standing bear !!if the bear is facing me, I always shoot to the left in the arm pit ..dont know why..My boy shoots low ,always in between the legs...you know where!!! ...ouch !!!


----------



## mag1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Have you seen the big cobra snake, something about it.


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah that snake is tough. the 11 ring is right in the middle but when you are shooting at the black snake it is hard to see the rings from farther than 20 yards...


I spoke with Rinehart and I am tyring to convince them to make a Canadian Goose target. A company in Europe makes them but they are 220 bucks....plus shipping.


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

#1 would be the cheetah, never pick the right spot to shoot at. #2 the white mountain goat, always forget how big it is, and always under shoot it. And #3, everybody's favorite the black target in the shadows, so you have no idea were your pins is on the target.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

RichardOleshJr said:


> #1 would be the cheetah, never pick the right spot to shoot at. #2 the white mountain goat, always forget how big it is, and always under shoot it. And #3, everybody's favorite the black target in the shadows, so you have no idea were your pins is on the target.


Come down Sunday and try to pick the spot on a red fox in the shadows on red leaves. And the Billy Goat will be the next target. Hit those two and you will deserve a ego boost.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

RichardOleshJr said:


> #1 would be the cheetah, never pick the right spot to shoot at. #2 the white mountain goat, always forget how big it is, and always under shoot it. And #3, everybody's favorite the black target in the shadows, so you have no idea were your pins is on the target.


#3 - ah.. one of the advantages of being unsighted:shade:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I cant believe no one said the "Jumping Fish"! I hate that stupid fish!!!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*apple season*

wanna get a bad score? try the rinehart apple on for size, my club uses it during our indoor winter league, and scoring is as follows. Ten if you hit it . zero if you miss it..I wish i could five it... lol......


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Any turkey seems to move just as I release the arrow!!!:mg:


----------



## tradrick (Dec 18, 2006)

The jake turkey.Have one in the back yard right now.I hate that thing.LOL.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*+1*



conquest said:


> corsican ram always looks furthur than it is.


YES, the Corsican Ram from McKenzie for ASA... Often over judge it for a high 8, usually 3-6 yards hot!! ARGH!


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> Mosquito or the small deer. I always misjudge that small deer.


+1 for the mosquito I hate that thing. I don't like any Rhineharts though.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I hate the turkeys...and any of those targets with four legs.


----------



## mrlucky629 (Oct 9, 2009)

the bedded buck gets me every time


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

the antalope, i hate those I dont know why but its always the antalope


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

These guys!!!!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

1-4 towards coyote, im happy to get a 8 on that one.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymoose said:


> That Rinehart Baboon,that damn monkey!!!


This guy?


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

the stinking alligator and any turkey.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Antelope. I always misjudge their distance.


----------



## Bullseye_62 (Oct 23, 2009)

****


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

The last couple of years, the turkeys always got me, but this past summer I did well on them. It was the bedded deer that did me in last summer! I got a lot of leg hits or spine hits. I know it's all in my head because as soon as I see a bedded deer target, I get nervous.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I forgot the rinehart Cheeze goat that's what we call it .That thing kills me all the time .


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't have a problem with them, but most people in our club have trouble on the cinamon bears


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

afrohunter said:


> That freakn' javaleana


That's what I say when the kids around. everyone knows what i'm really thinking! :wink:


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

the wolverine (prob not spelled right), the vitals are about the size of a orange, and at 30+, I always hit it either in the head, or the guts.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

that darn GATOR!!!! and that little bear too.


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

LION. I rarely see it and whenever I do I miss it..


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

none give me that dread of missing i shoot a lot and i mean a lot and believe in my mind i can hit anything that infront of me no matter the range


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

afrohunter said:


> That freakn' javaleana


You serious? I love the Javelina! That's one of my favorites!

The one that gives me the body-shot (5) the most is the the one right after I hit a 12 or 14...Cuase I get to feeling cocky, and that's God's way of humbling me back down. LOL


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Any of the foam ones.....:darkbeer:


----------



## grissom88 (Oct 24, 2009)

the hog sitting on it butt. its always a pain


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

The little rock rascals those things are tough to hit.


----------

